# Clipartboom.com Releases Diverse Prep Sports Template And Clip Art Pack



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new Prep Sports Pack from Clipartboom.com is designed to expand market opportunities while minimizing design time. The recently released collection offers a fresh take on sports and athletics with vector design templates and graphics that feature prep school classics from cricket to water polo. 

The pack contains color and black-and-white versions of 50 interactive templates and 50 clip art elements for mixing and matching to create production-ready art. The pack also comes with all fonts used in the design templates. Designs and templates are available in .eps and Adobe Illustrator (.ai) formats. Templates are available in CorelDRAW (.cdr) as well. 

Images include balls, racquets, action graphics, oars, mallets, and even horses. With categories including cricket, field hockey, golf, lacrosse, polo, rowing and crew, and more, the Prep Sports Pack positions you to go after nonmainstream sports markets. 

The vector designs can be used for screen and direct-to-garment printing, heat transfers, sublimation, rhinestones and other types of apparel decoration. Everything is royalty free with unlimited usage. Like all Clipartboom.com content, specific prep sports clip art and designs also can be purchased individually.

View the entire package at 
New Pack: Prep Sports.

For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

